# Ever annoyed by...?



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I hate fishing places that rent those damn metal row boats to people.You're out there & it's nice n peaceful then all of a sudden CLANG!CLANG!It drives me nuts personally.They are always making such a racket that I believe it actually scares the fish off.They must not realize that sound travels well underwater.That's why you always here people saying you gotta keep your boat noise down.The only ones that actually do that (90% of the time) is the people the actually own them.Maybe the ones making all the noise aren't regular fisherman & only do it once in awhile.Whatever the reason it may be it still annoys me.I was just wondering am I the only one that feels like this?


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I don't discriminate by the type of boat... I hate fishing places where there are any other boats but mine Ideally, I would be the only one allowed on any lakes in NE Ohio. I would have all the bass to myself!

On a more serious note, I have been annoyed by so many boaters in the last 2 years since buying a boat that I just decided to take it as it is. If you let yourself get annoyed you may as well not fish because you won't enjoy it. Should be relaxing not stressful.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> I hate fishing places that rent those damn metal row boats to people.You're out there & it's nice n peaceful then all of a sudden CLANG!CLANG!It drives me nuts personally.They are always making such a racket that I believe it actually scares the fish off.They must not realize that sound travels well underwater.That's why you always here people saying you gotta keep your boat noise down.The only ones that actually do that (90% of the time) is the people the actually own them.Maybe the ones making all the noise aren't regular fisherman & only do it once in awhile.Whatever the reason it may be it still annoys me.I was just wondering am I the only one that feels like this?


I'd look at it that they are scaring the fish under their boat and maybe chasing them to your boat.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Most "fishing places" that rent those boats aren't strictly for fishing. I'm okay with the occasional noisy boater as long as they're safe, having a good time, and not deliberately trying to ruin my fishing.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

It's annoying, but no worse than the boat full of people who pull up near you and heave a 20-pound anchor overboard, or the people who think "no wake" zones don't apply to them; the ones who cut you off, anchor and then have the nerve to as how you're doing, or the people who block the boat ram and then expect people already in line let them load next, etc., etc., etc. Plenty of aggravations out there, you just have to try to not let them get to you too much.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

norseangler said:


> It's annoying, but no worse than the boat full of people who pull up near you and heave a 20-pound anchor overboard, or the people who think "no wake" zones don't apply to them; the ones who cut you off, anchor and then have the nerve to as how you're doing, or the people who block the boat ram and then expect people already in line let them load next, etc., etc., etc. Plenty of aggravations out there, you just have to try to not let them get to you too much.


I doesn't bother me to the extent that i'd wanna sink their rowboats or anything.I was just "venting" so to speak.As far as some of the other things you mentioned,if I owned anything more than a "yak" then that stuff would really annoy me.All that stuff is far more worse than some once/twice a year angler making a ruckus in a metal rowboat.I believe all of you with bigger boats has got some serious patience.I'd have to speak my mind if it was me but hey i'm alot more vocal on things than most people out there.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Heck I know i've "annoyed" alot of folks out on the water by simply fishing behind them & catchin fish when they was catchin nothing at all.That actually makes me smile ear 2 ear like a kid in a candy store for the first time when i'm able to do that.They'll chuck everything they got and here I come and start catchin them.I'm probably using some of the same baits but my presentation's probably a lil better than theirs.Who knows though,it could be luck but I wanna believe it's my "skills"


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Biker wannabees that block the launch ramp with there junk cars cause their to lazy to walk from the parking lot like everyone else. Biker wannabees that insist on fishing at the bottom of the ramp and give boaters looks to kill because they have to move in order for the boat to be launched, mumble threatening comments under their nasty breath, causing you to worry about the condition your truck will be in when you get back. Boaters that can see that you are quitely casting to the shore but don't slow down and cause you and your kids to nearly be thown out of the boat from there wake.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Biker wannabees that block the launch ramp with there junk cars cause their to lazy to walk from the parking lot like everyone else. Biker wannabees that insist on fishing at the bottom of the ramp and give boaters looks to kill because they have to move in order for the boat to be launched, mumble threatening comments under their nasty breath, causing you to worry about the condition your truck will be in when you get back. Boaters that can see that you are quitely casting to the shore but don't slow down and cause you and your kids to nearly be thown out of the boat from there wake.


Sounds like you've had some interesting things happen while out fishin'.I hope that in the future that you can have some fun n peace while out catchin' 'em all.It's always a shame when kids have to see stuff like that from obviously inconsiderate folks who think they "own" the lake.Good luck to ya in the future.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

People fishing at the ramp is a pet peeve of mine, also. The ones that get me peeved are the ones that try to fish there in the mornings and late afternoon/early evening, when the ramp is being used alot. I always think they are the laziest people, especially knowing there are so many better spots, but they require a short walk, and thats just too much.

The worst are the water skiers. I absolutley despise some of these guys. I realize alot of them are young and don't know any better, but man. It seems like all of my best spots just get hammered by them. Always seems like I can look down the lake and not see any others, but look around me, and there's 15 of them within a 1/4 mile. I wish they would have designated areas for them.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'd look at it that they are scaring the fish under their boat and maybe chasing them to your boat.


Happens on the ice all the time, as soon as that airboat starts


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I Fish said:


> People fishing at the ramp is a pet peeve of mine, also. The ones that get me peeved are the ones that try to fish there in the mornings and late afternoon/early evening, when the ramp is being used alot. I always think they are the laziest people, especially knowing there are so many better spots, but they require a short walk, and thats just too much.


That's my wifes' cousin to a tee.You just described him perfectly..I've tried telling her that he's lazy when it comes to fishing(hell,lazy when it comes to anything actually).That's exactly the reason why I don't go out fishing with him.If i'm not in my yak & bank fishing,to me that's part of the "battle".You gotta find those spots by "footin' it".If they're not handicapped then it's just laziness on their part,like you stated.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a friend that doesn't have a boat. When he goes bank fishing he uses a back pack and it looks like he's backpacking into the wilderness for a week. He shows up an hour before light and walks to places others are to lazy to go. He catches fish like mad. He also takes a garbage bag and takes the time to clean up after the lazy ones, and hauls it back in his pack. The game wardens know this and never bother him, they just wave and go check the lazy ones. I have always had a boat and have been fishing for 50 years and I still learn stuff from him!


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

talk about water skiers....come to griggs and you will get a new level of hate for them. i fish out of a 14 jon boat and if its a nice day there out in full force. to make matters worse griggs is like a wide river so the wake gets on you in no time. ive had them pass me no more than 15 yards away. one of these days im gonna accidentally toss a crankbait at one of them....well see if they pass close again. actually on tuesday there was a bigger than average boat running out there id call it a small yacht lol but i had to leave that bank and go out of the ski zone. however not all of them are like that a few have slowed down while passin me


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I too dislike the people that have to fish off the ONLY courtesy dock on my reservoir, or set up camp right smack in the middle of the ramp. However, with all the people I've come across that do that and see me coming, I have never had a problem with them letting me get out of the water, I've even had some help me when I was by myself. I usually try to get loaded up and out of their way as quickly as possible.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

This annoys me more than anything else in this wonderful world....I'm catchin' me some fish & all of a sudden people take notice & start to "paylake" me.It's not my fault they wasn't catchin' anything in their spot,so why do they feel like they gotta come and try to take mine?This happens to me probably 8 out of 10 times when i'm bank fishin'.That's probably why I love fishin' from my "yak" so much but i've even been "paylaked" while doin that as well.Drives me absolutely freakin' insane!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Was fishing in Grassy Creek near the Licking River in my boat. The creek was about 75ft. wide and we were in the middle catching White Bass like crazy. The folks fishing from the bank weren't doing to well. Next thing I know two teenagers on old air mattresses swam there way to the spot we were throwing our lures. Parked their sorry buts right on top of the spot so that we could no longer cast without hitting them. They could hardly stay afloat and were thrashing about trying to fish without falling into the drink. Never seen anything so ignorant. Needless to say the fish took off and no one caught anything after that. Our live well was already full so we didn't get mad enough to want to hit them with a boat oar! Lots of nerve out there.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Next thing I know two teenagers on old air mattresses swam there way to the spot we were throwing our lures. Parked their sorry buts right on top of the spot so that we could no longer cast without hitting them. They could hardly stay afloat and were thrashing about trying to fish without falling into the drink. Never seen anything so ignorant. .


Man that woulda been something to see.Full live well or not I might tried to see if I coulda hooked their mattress.If for anything just to see the looks on their faces.That does sound like one of the most ignorant,asinine,utterly stupid things that I've ever heard of someone doing to get to some fish.I'll give 'em credit on 1 thing,they got more balls than I do.I would never think about doing something that foolish.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

Or those "tournament" fisherman, they simply think you LOVE to see them come right into your cove and land lures all around you. 
Pathetic types who look more like something in a TV show about bass tournament than fisherman. Non stop cranking buzzbaits from one end of a spot to the other. You look at them (they're close enough to see the whites of their eyes) and they have that attitude I see too often on memorial day weekend near marina's..its all about *ME* today!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

CWG said:


> Or those "tournament" fisherman, they simply think you LOVE to see them come right into your cove and land lures all around you.
> Pathetic types who look more like something in a TV show about bass tournament than fisherman. Non stop cranking buzzbaits from one end of a spot to the other. You look at them (they're close enough to see the whites of their eyes) and they have that attitude I see too often on memorial day weekend near marina's..its all about *ME* today!


Was fishing at Eastfork in my old beat up Tracker with a buddy who was an army vet like me. We had a couple of beers in us and were telling old war stories and laughing like a couple of idiots, but still catching a few Largemouth. We were dressed like beach bums and looked the part. Suddenly around the bend came a sight I will never forget. The richest looking bass boat I have ever seen. One of them $75,000.00 jobs! On board was these two preppy looking guys with matching hats, golf shirts, dress slacks, and beleive it or not, matching penny loafers! After a few seconds of disbelief my unwashed buddy looked at me a busted out laughing, and caused me to start laughing so hard I was crying and nearly fell into the drink! Just as I was ready to piss my pants a 3lb. Largemouth grabbed my rubber worm. These two preppys looked on like they couldn't believe such a bum could pull that off. As I put the fish back in the lake we were still laughing like crazy and I cranked the trolling motor on high and got out of there before these two pretty boys called the law on us! We had just started to get control of ourselves and looked back at them and they were cruising over to that spot to try to catch that bass! This started the comedy all over again! Man what a sight!


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Was fishing in Grassy Creek near the Licking River in my boat. The creek was about 75ft. wide and we were in the middle catching White Bass like crazy. The folks fishing from the bank weren't doing to well. Next thing I know two teenagers on old air mattresses swam there way to the spot we were throwing our lures. Parked their sorry buts right on top of the spot so that we could no longer cast without hitting them. They could hardly stay afloat and were thrashing about trying to fish without falling into the drink. Never seen anything so ignorant. Needless to say the fish took off and no one caught anything after that. Our live well was already full so we didn't get mad enough to want to hit them with a boat oar! Lots of nerve out there.


You shoulda hooked their air mattress....and YANKED


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Was fishing at Eastfork in my old beat up Tracker with a buddy who was an army vet like me.


From this former army guy to you,thank you for your service.Stand tall,stand proud my fellow angler.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

hehe, yup.
My brother rents fishing boats, kayaks, canoes etc.
this summer he is installing radios in all the boats, if they are turned off, you lose your remaining time, if you fail to respond, you lose your remaining time....
I told him you can fix, curb, slow down, or halt stupid. he thinks if he has radios, when he sees them doing something blatantly stupid, a quick radio call with stop it...
oh, the stories HE HAS!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

CWG said:


> hehe, yup.
> My brother rents fishing boats, kayaks, canoes etc.
> this summer he is installing radios in all the boats, if they are turned off, you lose your remaining time, if you fail to respond, you lose your remaining time....
> I told him you can fix, curb, slow down, or halt stupid. he thinks if he has radios, when he sees them doing something blatantly stupid, a quick radio call with stop it...
> oh, the stories HE HAS!


Got one question,how is he gonna enforce the "losing the remaining time" thing?Is he gonna go out n tow 'em back in or something?I'm not trying to be/sound like a smartass but i was wondering how's it gonna work.I wish him the best of luck though.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That doesn't bother me like the lunatics running ski boats all over the lake with a radio blaring or jet skiers running every which way and they don't have enough sense to be courteous and stay away from fishermen. I think they are all born with brain damage !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orangewarner (Feb 15, 2009)

The boat noise doesn't bother me, but the guys that see me trolling around a point or hump repeatedly and slipping in and anchoring on top of it while I,m off of it really tick me off then give you looks like your invading their space when you continue to pass by them just out of their casting radius.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

CWG said:


> Or those "tournament" fisherman, they simply think you LOVE to see them come right into your cove and land lures all around you.
> Pathetic types who look more like something in a TV show about bass tournament than fisherman. Non stop cranking buzzbaits from one end of a spot to the other. You look at them (they're close enough to see the whites of their eyes) and they have that attitude I see too often on memorial day weekend near marina's..its all about *ME* today!


jealousy gets no one no where. what are we supposed to look like? balding, middle aged with a goofy vest adorned with 30 year old flies that catch nothing around here but bluegills and a stupid looking hat with bluegill fish ohio awards pinned to it. get a boat, fish a tournament, get your ass handed to you, then go back to YOUR cove (i didnt know real estate was being sold by the cove) to pout a little more about the bass boats that fish in YOUR coves.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> jealousy gets no one no where. what are we supposed to look like? balding, middle aged with a goofy vest adorned with 30 year old flies that catch nothing around here but bluegills and a stupid looking hat with bluegill fish ohio awards pinned to it. get a boat, fish a tournament, get your ass handed to you, then go back to YOUR cove (i didnt know real estate was being sold by the cove) to pout a little more about the bass boats that fish in YOUR coves.


I don't think anybody's jealous over the fact that some people have bass boats.What was being "complained" about was the fact that some who fish in the tournys have no respect for the guy on the bank fishing by chuckin' his lures obviously way too close to where he's fishin' at.You gotta give people "their" space while fishin'.Nobody likes being "Paylaked".I've experienced the same thing while fishin' from the bank & outta my kayak.Folks infringing upon "my space".There's a simple solution to the problem though,it's called an egg sinker or triple treble hook lure sailing past the offenders' heads.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> get a boat, fish a tournament, get your ass handed to you, then go back to YOUR cove (i didnt know real estate was being sold by the cove) to pout a little more about the bass boats that fish in YOUR coves.


Lotp, you're a better dude than that. That comment reeks of arrogance. Some people either can't afford boats or can't allocate the time to justify that expense. You're basically filling the shoes of that stereotype with that comment.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah i agree stunner, i am arrogant and annoyed by this type of comment. i have invested a lot of money in this sport and to have what ive done be minimized by a comment that lumps all of us together is offensive. I am always respectful to bank fisherman, i always give a wide birth to anyone fishing from the bank, heck anyone who has fished started on the banks so i know what its like but im not going to sit here and let someone bash tournament anglers. this guy is more then likely speaking of one guy, one time, that may or may have not been in a tournament. given the chance and the money, all of us would choose to fish from a nice boat rather then from the bank so speaking lowly of us only does one thing, proves the hypocrisy. 

if you can honestly say that if there were no strings attached and money was no issue and you would still chose to not own a 50k boat and would rather fish from the bank then by all means, talk all the smack you want.

one more thing, notice how i didnt mention the other guy and his story of him and his friend fishing and the tournament wannabes came by them and couldnt catch anything. i thought it was a rather funny story simply because it was an experience he shared about an incident and it wasnt directed generally to all tournament fisherman.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> to have what ive done be minimized by a comment that lumps all of us together is offensive.


I agree, it could've been stated better, I was just letting you know how you came off because I don't get the sense that you intended to come off that way. By all means, you should be proud of everything you have, and I'm certainly not here to minimize it. For the record, when CWG put quotes around the "tournament" comment, I assumed he was talking about the type of tournament fishermen that other tournament fishermen don't like. I didn't think he was lumping every guy who fishes a tournament together.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

fair enough stunner, you seem like a good dude despite our differences of opinions on issues like kellen winslow jr and the such. i have to admit that arrogance is one of my character flaws but it only shows itself when i feel like im being disrespected or something that i feel strongly about is being disrespected. so.... out flies the arrogance. im just saying that we are not all like the guy that is being portrayed here. although there are plenty of guys that i fish against that i wouldnt mind seeing get knocked up side the head with an egg sinker.

i am not the guy on the bass boat with golf shirt and penny loafers. im the guy with tatoos and a cut off sleeved g loomis t-shirt and all i care about is winning.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> yeah i agree stunner, i am arrogant and annoyed by this type of comment. i have invested a lot of money in this sport and to have what ive done be minimized by a comment that lumps all of us together is offensive. I am always respectful to bank fisherman, i always give a wide birth to anyone fishing from the bank, heck anyone who has fished started on the banks so i know what its like but im not going to sit here and let someone bash tournament anglers. this guy is more then likely speaking of one guy, one time, that may or may have not been in a tournament. given the chance and the money, all of us would choose to fish from a nice boat rather then from the bank so speaking lowly of us only does one thing, proves the hypocrisy.
> 
> if you can honestly say that if there were no strings attached and money was no issue and you would still chose to not own a 50k boat and would rather fish from the bank then by all means, talk all the smack you want.
> 
> one more thing, notice how i didnt mention the other guy and his story of him and his friend fishing and the tournament wannabes came by them and couldnt catch anything. i thought it was a rather funny story simply because it was an experience he shared about an incident and it wasnt directed generally to all tournament fisherman.


I thought the comments were pretty crappy too...tinged with green...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I can honestly say that I am perfectly happy to either fish from the bank or in my kayak.I catch plenty of fish either way so not having a bass boat really doesn't bother me.I honestly don't believe that CWG was lumping all of you tournament fishermen into the same category.He was simply refering to one/some that he's encountered.I think we've all ran into "those guys" while fishing from the bank or from a boat.It's those types that give all of us anglers a bad name.


----------

